

Ask HN: Feedback on brand/website after Kickstarter - waqasaday

Hi everyone, we recently completed our Kickstarter fundraising and are now working to make&#x2F;deliver the perks (handcrafted shoes). Meanwhile we&#x27;ve completed our updated website, though we only make 5 shoe designs.<p>[http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themarkhor.com]<p>Could you please help me by giving feedback on the design and experience of the website? Thanks in advance for your generous support.<p>Waqas, founder
======
waqasaday
Clickable link: [http://themarkhor.com](http://themarkhor.com)

